# CD bootet nicht?

## Jaymond

Hi Zusammen,

Vorweg: Ich habe einen Lenovo G580 mit Win 8 und in meinem Lehrbetrieb arbeiten wir ausschliesslich mit Gentoo... Anfangs machte UEFI Probleme und ich kam durch Secure Boot weder ins Bootmenu oder ins Setup, nun geht alles...

Mein Problem ist: Die CD startet nicht. Es ist eine AMD64.iso auf einer CD-R gebrannt, sie bootet auch bzw. auf einem anderen Laptop hat sie standardmässig funktioniert und nach mühsamen googeln wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr eine Lösung habt, wie ich überhaupt die CD zum Laufen kriege?

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi Jaymond,

wenn Du gentoo auf einem UEFI-PC installieren willst mußt Du das von einem UEFI-bootfähigen Medium machen. Ich verwende Sabayon. Oder du verzichtest auf UEFI, dann mußt Du aber die Festplatte umformatieren, da Sie auf GPT gelabelt ist.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## firefly

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Oder du verzichtest auf UEFI, dann mußt Du aber die Festplatte umformatieren, da Sie auf GPT gelabelt ist.

 

nein muss er nicht. GPT hat nichts mit UEFI zu tun. Es ist eher so das UEFI GPT vorraussetzt.

Ich habe bei meinem rechner GPT mit einem "normalen" Bios am laufen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Hi Jaymond,
> 
> wenn Du gentoo auf einem UEFI-PC installieren willst mußt Du das von einem UEFI-bootfähigen Medium machen. Ich verwende Sabayon.

 

Die SystemRescueCD wäre auch eine gute Wahl und eine die auf Gentoo basiert so weit ich weiß.

----------

